# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  اللهم صلِ على الشجرة النبوية ..

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*

*
*دعاء شهر شعبان...*
*

*
*في الإقبال دعاء يقرأ في كل يوم من شهر شعبان عند الزوال وفي ليلة النصف منه.*
*


**اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, شجرة النبوة, وموضع الرسالة ومختلف الملائكة, ومعدن العلم, وأهل بيت الوحي, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الفلك الجارية في اللجج الغامرة, يامن من ركبها, ويغرق من تركها, المتقدم لهم مارق, والمتأخر عنهم زاهق, واللازم لهم لاحق, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد, الكهف الحصين, وغياث المضطر المستكين, وملجأ الهاربين, وعصمة المعتصمين، اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد, صلاةً كثيرةً, تكون لهم رضا, ولحق محمد وال محمد أداءً وقضاء, بحولٍ منك وقوة, يارب العالمين, اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد الطيبين الأبرار الأخيار, الذين أوجبت حقوقهم, وفرضت طاعتهم وولايتهم, اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واعمُر قلبي بطاعتك, ولا تُخزِني بمعصيتك, وارزقني مواساة من قَتَّرت عليه من رزقك, بما وسَّعت عليَّ من فضلك, ونشرت عليَّ من عدلك, وأحييتني تحت ظلك, وهذا شهرُ نبيك سيِّدِ رُسُلك, شعبانُ الذي حففته منك بالرحمة والرضوان, الذي كان رسول الله (ص) يدأب في صيامه وقيامه في لياليه وأيامه, نجوعاً لكَ في إكرامه واعظامه,إلى محل حِمَامِه, اللهم فأعِنَّا على الاستنان بسنته فيه, ونيل الشفاعة لديه, اللهم واجعله لي شفيعاً مشفعا, وطريقاً إليك مهيعا, واجعلني له متبعا, حتى ألقاك يوم القيامة, عني راضيا, وعن ذنوبي غاضيا, قد أوجبت لي منك الرحمة والرضوان, وأنزلتني دار القرار ومحل الأخيار.



نسسألكم الدعآء
ودي*
*


*

----------


## زهرة الريف

متباركه خيه بحلول شهر شعبان 


تسلمي  الله يعطيك العافيه 


واعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالخير والبركات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*
زهرة الريف . عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

تسسلمون ع التواجد العطر

لآعدم منكمآ يارب

ودي*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*طرح روحاني
في ميزان حسناتك 

موفقه*

----------

